# فقدان الوزن وعملية حزام المعدة



## mohamed abo zaid (29 نوفمبر 2017)

يعد الوزن الزائد من اكثر الامر التي يعاني منها الكثير في الوقت الحالص على وجه التحديد الشباب 
حيث ان الوزن الزائد يعمل على قله الثقة بالنفس وعدم ارتداء الملابس المناسبة للشباب 
عملية حزام المعدة
تقوم العملية على القضاء على الوزن الزائد حيث انها تقلل كم الاكل الداخل الى المعدة بنسبة بسيطة تجعل المريض يفقد للوزن بشكل سريع وملحوظ الامر الذي جعل الكثير من الناس يقبلون على العملية بشكل كبير 
فكرة العملية تقوم على وضع حزام داخل المعدة يقوم بتقليل حجم المعدة وقلة الطعام الداخل اليه 
مميزات العملية 
يعد من اهم مميزات تلك العملية هو انه يمكن الرجوع فيها في اي وقت عن طريق ازالة الحزام


----------

